# looking for some adapters! 4x114.3 to 5x120



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)

i know its a weird one its for my ae86 levin i got some bmw meshes i want to throw on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

anyone know where i could find them??


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: looking for some adapters! 4x114.3 to 5x120 (vdubbin3)*

http://www.adaptecspeedware.com/
email him [email protected]
tell him Hotdog Franky sent you lol.


----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)

emailed thanks


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbin3)*

any luck?


----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)

yea man thanks for the hook up matt is the ****!


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbin3)*

coo.


----------



## banshee88 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Skin88)*

pm sent if you're still looking


----------

